# Expert Gorilla



## rubrown (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Outstanding!

Bud of the Month!


----------



## rubrown (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks, it's been incredibly consistent as a strain, This one has the aroma of Chocolate.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

Ru is this your 1st grow? Or have you been refining for a while


----------



## rubrown (Jul 11, 2021)

Decades with low watts, micro, good intuitive call, this is refined. Small harvest yet stronger, tastier than anything I've had here in the legal rec. area


----------

